

(Android) Developer Income Report #15 - kreci
http://www.kreci.net/reports/developer-income-report-15/

======
obviator
Great to see some solid income from an Android developer! I find it
interesting that the primary source of revenue is adverts in free apps. Some
of the comments I've seen previously on HN seemed to indicate this isn't
really possible. Evidently it is :)

It would be interesting to see some stats about active users / new installs,
to see how that relates to the advertising income.

------
kreci
Comments as usual welcome and strongly desired!

~~~
rudasn
I am really glad for you. I've been reading your posts since day 1 and it
seems that you are doing better as time passes.

What I would like to know is how much you save per month and how much you
spend. Are you saving aside some money for the future (in case of a rainy
day)?

Thanks

~~~
kreci
I am saving some money each month. Hope to have more to save soon ;)

